# what the best games website?



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

been using gamespot but its annoying me.

anything better?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2009)

Eurogamer has the best writers and the tidiest site layout. I don't go anywhere else.


----------



## al (Nov 4, 2009)

www.kotaku.com is quite a good games blog....


----------



## debaser (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ an even better games blog! (imo)


----------



## The Groke (Nov 4, 2009)

debaser said:


> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/ an even better games blog! (imo)




Beat me to it!

It is PC only though.

I have been reading the writings of Gillen, Walker, Meer and Rossignol for some years now - they were always good value in PC Zone and PC Game and they continue to to fly the banner for intelligent, grown-up games journalism on RPS.



But yeah - Eurogamer mostly (and the above often have articles here too)


----------

